# Christmas Baking



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I sure hope that you don't make Langues de Chat (Cats Tongue Cookies).


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Late in the day smile for me.
Ta to you!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Hahahah, love this!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Yummy! 😋


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

This is so funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

And then the next day the guests wonder why they have explosive diarrhea….


----------

